# Dick Armey throws support behind satellite merger



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WASHINGTON --- The blockbuster merger of the nation's two largest satellite television companies snagged its highest-profile congressional endorsement yet on Monday.

House Majority Leader Dick Armey, R-Texas, urged the U.S. Department of Justice to approve the controversial merger of EchoStar Communications Corp. and Hughes Electronics Corp., saying the deal would benefit consumers.

Full Story


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Now there is a powerful voice.  Not that it will make any difference to the DoJ.

Remember...Dick Army before he D***s you.

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you for alerting me David , Link is fixed.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

RE: "According to data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics, a nonpartisan group that tracks money in politics, neither EchoStar nor Hughes has contributed to Armey's political funds in the current election cycle."

Wow that's a shock. So what's in it for Dick?


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

So, on that basis, could it be said that neither DirecTV nor Dish Netwok knows Dick?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, since this is his last term and he has announced his retirement, he is one of the FEW in Washington that I would trust as of today. Now, if he would just prove himself totally ethical and decline his government pension. Nah, never happen.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Good one Ray. Really does anyone here know Dick? Or why he is supporting the merger? Let's see he's from Arizona, what does AZ get out of the merger??? Is there an uplink center there; How many jobs would that bring in?

Ouch.
Not wanting to get too off topic, but I wouldn't begrudge the man his pension. Maybe we shouldn't pay our elected officials anything, then only really really rich people would go into politics....


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

The proposed merger will give cable television competition. Anyone who cannot see this is blind or owns stock in various cable companies.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ray H _
> *So, on that basis, could it be said that neither DirecTV nor Dish Netwok knows Dick?  *


He also throws much "weight" on the subject!


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Dick Armey = Future Echostar Lobbyist?

hmmmmm


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ahhh...there's no reason for E* or anyone else to contribute money to Dick Armey as he is retiring from the house after this session... btw-Armey's from Texas, not Arizona...


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *ahhh...there's no reason for E* or anyone else to contribute money to Dick Armey as he is retiring from the house after this session... btw-Armey's from Texas, not Arizona... *


I guess you don't know politics very well. These long term retired congressmen make loads of money lobbying congress. They get paid to lobby because they have inside connections.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Prelaw, premed, what's the difference? Arizona, Texas... 

OK so what does Texas get out of the merger???? I like the future lobbyist idea, it sounds plausible...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Did any of you guys see the Saturday night live skit where the guy playing Chris Mathews was calling Dick Army different names like:
Penis Navy and Vagina Coast Guard

It was hilarious.

Brandon


----------

